# Nav.light bulb



## Vader809 (Jun 17, 2015)

The bulb on bow lights burned out. I checked online and the price is almost the same as buying a new unit. Anyone know where I can get one cheaper than $ 26.00?Thanks.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 17, 2015)

What kind of bulb is it?

I have places small LED's in the housings before. That may be a cheaper option for you.


----------



## Vader809 (Jun 17, 2015)

It's a Perko festoon,double end contacts shaped like two bullets end to end.


----------



## overboard (Jun 18, 2015)

Take the bulb with you to a local auto parts store, I would check NAPA first, maybe they have one that will match. Also maybe radio shack.
Sometime you can get one to work that is a hair longer or shorter than the original.
I don't remember what it was, but I had something that I couldn't find the correct size bulb like you are talking about, but did find one that was close enough to work.


----------



## Vader809 (Jun 18, 2015)

All the Radio Shacks in my area have closed their doors, but I will try the auto parts.Thanks


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 18, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Oracle-Lighting-31MM6LSMDW-White-Festoon/dp/B0050VH4O4/ref=pd_sim_200_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0QFRESEEE69QJXHZ8K16

LED bulbs, 2 of them < $10

Tim


----------



## Vader809 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks guy's I found what I was looking for.


----------

